# Spring Inspection Post #2



## Jeff Gratton (Mar 8, 2007)

These pictures are from a colony I inspected last weekend. 

There located in Ventura County, California. I found about a dozen swarm cells in it. -- Time to make splits? 

I took one of the cells and installed it in another of my colonies 
It looks like that queen bought the farm. 

That’s a temporary solution as I’m ordering queens for the splits and to replace the queens of unknown origin. 

The orange trees and avocado are coming into bloom so time’s short.


----------



## Ron Young (Aug 16, 2006)

This looks like a swarm cell as apposed to a supercedure cell. Aren't supercedure cells on the side of the frame, middle or higher on the comb? And swarm cells across the bottom.


----------



## Jeff Gratton (Mar 8, 2007)

*I stand corrected.*

Your right, they are swarm, I corrected above -Thanks


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

"Aren't supercedure cells on the side of the frame"

They appear wherever the bees find a larva young enough to make a queen from. Which is of course somewhere on the face of the comb.


----------

